# 1972 Bavaria Blower



## jlionheart (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi - I'm new here and actually this is about the 3rd time I've posted anything on a Forum so I do hope I am doing this right.

Anyway, I was told by my mechanic that I need a 'blower' for my heater to work this winter, and where I'm at, the winters are not kind.

I made it thru two winters before my heater gave out but now I need to know if anyone could direct me to where to get a 'Blower' for my Bavaria, because I have tried looking and to be honest, I am totally confused.

I'm sure you will hear more of that later ... but if anyone could point me in a direction where I will not be 'taken' I would really appreciate it.

Again, I have a 1972 Bavaria and it's in beautiful condition - it's my baby.

Thanks!!
jlionheart


----------



## CSBM5 (Mar 10, 2004)

The part number you want is 64111357890, but as always, check it with the parts seller. If it was me, I'd order it from www.getbmwparts.com. If you go to that site and click on "shop parts", then put in this part number, you'll see that the BMW NA MSRP for the blower is $296.30, and their discounted price is $237.04. (this site is Tischer BMW in Maryland by the way)

It's been many, many years since I replaced it on my Bavaria, but from what I recall it is a rather simple DIY. I believe you just need to remove the cover in the middle of the cowl area (under hood) near the windshield, and then you'll see the blower. I'm pretty sure you can then just take out a few screws and pull the old one out, etc. Check whatever service manual you have for the car to be sure, but that's what I recall.

Chuck


----------



## Buffarea (Jan 10, 2010)

*Blower*

I JUST did this, but as an avid do-it-yourselfer, I was bound and determined I was going to find an alternative to spending nearly $300. for a motor- so I "rebuilt" mine using parts from another Bosch motor. I know there are many cars using a similar version ofthe motor, in fact Porsche used the exact motor in '70's era 911's.
I too have a 72 Bavaria and have a project/resto page started at E9, here is the link. (go to the most recent page)
My description is not entirely complete, but having just done it 3 days ago, let me know what is missing and I'll try to help.
Goodluck!
http://www.e9coupe.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6588


----------



## jlionheart (Oct 4, 2010)

*Blower and Clutch going bad?*

Thank you so very much! I do appreciate it - I do believe with what you both have given me I will be able to find the part just fine and I am going to ask my son-in-law to put it in - if I have to pay that much for the part and if it's that easy why pay more than I have to?

From what I can see, it is right under the hood and should not be that hard at all to put in - he is quite experienced in re-doing all kinds of cars, I just don't think he's ever worked on one such as the Bavaria.

Thanks again!!
Jiselle

P.S. You know, something really strange has been happening to me and in all the years I've driven a stick shift I've never had this happen but it seems when I drive it for a while, when I step on the clutch it makes a loud 'click' sound. I can even feel it when I push it down with my foot. You can also hear it even outside of the car so it is quite loud. It doesn't happen all the time - any ideas on what's going on? Again - thanks so very, very much!


----------



## Buffarea (Jan 10, 2010)

*clutch click*

Best of luck on the fan motor repair, if just replacing thepart, it is not difficult!
Regarding the clutch noise, try and determine if the click sound when the clutch pedal is pushed in is coming from down where the pedal is, or if it is from under the hood. If it is from under the dash where the pedal is then it may be from the pedal hinge or perhaps there is a pedal return spring causing the sound.
If the sound is coming from under the hood, have someone operate the pedal while someone watches the operation of the clutch hydraulic cylinder and clutch operating fork to make sure something is not rubbing externally on these components.
If it appears clear and the sound is coming from inside the bell housing then my guess would be a problem with the clutch fork, t/o bearing or shaft. If it where my car and the sound was internal, I would probably have to make a judgement on how it is actually functioning, and I wether to continue driving it unitl something fails.
The transmission would have to be removed to repair it at that point.


----------



## jlionheart (Oct 4, 2010)

*Clutch Click*

Thanks so much Buffarea -

Been busy but I appreciate your input! And I do hope the problem will not involve taking out the trans as I'm sure if I have to have someone do it - it will be really costly.

I'm not an expert in car engines by any means but I know when I hear of a problem with the word 'transmission' mentioned, nothing good comes out of it.

Again, thanks and I'll let you know how things turn out!


----------

